#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Subs defect bij Bij Q-dance

## LJKEVIN

* LEES DIT EVEN:*_Met bijna 40 feesten in de Heineken Music Hall, lijkt het eindelijk gelukt te zijn: We hebben de subs opgeblazen.. Lees hier verder. 

_

Met een geschiedenis van bijna 40 feesten in de Heineken Music Hall, waarbij we altijd voor het maximale gaan, lijkt het eindelijk gelukt te zijn. We hebben de subs opgeblazen.. Het beste geluidssysteem in de hal met de beste akoestiek, er is blijkbaar toch een max.
---------------------------------

*Ik denk dan, laat het spul niet op zijn max gaan.. maar leg er 6 tot 10 subs meer neer...

zelf vindt ik dit redelijk kansloos.. MAARJA dat kan er allemaal wel weer uit met zo'n duur kaartje denken ze dan..*

*nou.. ik blijf het prutsers vinden.. kan er niets anders van maken...*
Omstreeks 3 uur vannacht zijn in één klap de 16 SB218 subwoofers gesneuveld, waarna we het geluid volledig over de rest van de speakers moesten sturen en niet meer konden bieden wat jullie van ons gewend zijn: snoeihard en loepzuiver geluid.

Met de hele organisatie zijn we achter de schermen flink in de weer geweest om het te regelen en uiteindelijk hebben we uit Utrecht vervanging kunnen laten komen zodat de rest van de nacht weer konden knallen. En geknald werd er! Het werd alsnog een geweldige editie en daarvoor willen wij graag de artiesten en natuurlijk de bezoekers bedanken.

Later vandaag zetten we de fotos online, hou daarvoor Q-dance.nl in de gaten.

----------


## Iko

Ja was wel even schrikken en wakker worden toen ik om 3 uur gebelt werd.. "Heb je nog wat subs"..

----------


## LJKEVIN

Nou kzal wel ff uitkijken wanneer ik ze mee zal geven..
ze zullen vast het nodige verstand hebben.. dat volk daar
maar als ze die van jou dan net zo lomp laten knallen:P

dan zeg ik altijd maar: Mensen, relaxed, sluit je lening af bij Leen, van Frisia Financieringen.

En koop een aantal actieve subs erbij...

----------


## TPL

*




Ik denk dan, laat het spul niet op zijn max gaan.. maar leg er 6 tot 10 subs meer neer...



*
Deze subs (zijn geen sb218 zoals Q-dance zegt maar LAB12's) hebben al vaker daar gelegen zonder problemen. 

*




zelf vindt ik dit redelijk kansloos.. MAARJA dat kan er allemaal wel weer uit met zo'n duur kaartje denken ze dan..



*
Het partypubliek schijnt er niet veel hinder van te hebben ondervonden (lees maar eens op partyflock), ze vonden het wel zachter gaan en niet hmh achtig, maar los gingen ze. (de kracht van V-dosc)

*




nou.. ik blijf het prutsers vinden.. kan er niets anders van maken...



*
Wie vindt je nu eigelijk de prutser Q-dance? De enige speakers die Q zelf in bezit heeft zijn 2 kleine subjes en 2 kleine toppen. Mischien voortaan even verder kijken wie er geluid deed met welke materialen, en niet zomaar iets over nemen.

En gelukkig hebben de mannen van cyberdance ons s'nachts uit de brand geholpen.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Ik zeg dit omdat ik van mening ben, dat je voor een evenement als dit niet moet gaan besparen op een sub of zeg maar 6 extra.

Zo gaat je apparatuur stukken langer mee, 
(wanneer je extra laag neerlegd)


verder idd goede service van cyberdance

----------


## Nit-Wit

wie deed het geluid daar dan? Stagepro?

----------


## Bastisito

Als in één klap alle 16 sub's eruit knallen ligt het waarschijnlijk niet aan dat het te hard ging, want als je er meer aan had gesloten waren die waarschijnlijk dan ook meegegaan. Zal wel iets foutgegaan zijn in de processing/versterking oid. V-dosc had je mooi goed geregeld, heerlijk als dit gebeurt  :Smile:

----------


## Mark-LED

Volgens mij staat er op het N-L forum een uitgebreidere uitleg over het hoe en wat, het zat hem in het reconen toch mrBoem?

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp aangepast; je bent pas een echte prutser als je oordeelt voordat je van de hoed en de rand weet...

----------


## TPL

Inderdaad zoals dj mark al zegt staat er op N - L forum een uitgebreide uitleg. Het zat hem inderdaad in het reconen. Het is gewoon simpel weg te vlug gebeurt.

----------


## deurklink

Oke... fout bij reconen maar dan in 1x 16 tegelijk kapot? Dus 16x dezelfde fout gemaakt?

----------


## Zinzi

Te korte droogtijd van de lijm, 24 i.p.v. 48 uur geld dus voor allemaal
Bron: N-L forum

----------


## emiel-r

iemand een link van dat N-L forum?? kan t topic niet vinden.

----------


## sis

> Oke... fout bij reconen maar dan in 1x 16 tegelijk kapot? Dus 16x dezelfde fout gemaakt?



Dat betekent dat die subs al eens eerder naar de zevende hemel werden gestuurd , dan nog 16 tegelijk  :EEK!:  
sis

----------


## LJKEVIN

[LEFT]nouja, dan houd ik mn mond wel dicht.
Ik vindt het gewoon vreemd dat bij zo'n evenement het spul het begeeft
[/LEFT]

----------


## Banned

DAn is dus het systeem NIET ZO GOED als wordt beweert ( HET SYSTEEM kan dus OOK kapot )

Als het aan het reconen ligt wat men beweert zijn ze dus al eerder kapot gegaan ( dus moet er een rede zijn ) 





> Te korte droogtijd van de lijm, 24 i.p.v. 48 uur geld dus voor allemaal
> Bron: N-L forum



Beetje raar vindt ik zouden dan bij de eerste X de speakers dan ook te weinig droogtijd gehad hebben ?
Ik denk eerder dat er TE HARD is gedraaid. Gewooon slecht gedaan. Sorry hoor maar ik vindt dat er verkeerd is gebruikt.

Als er nou 2 of 3 kapot gaan OKEE maar alle 16 in een keer ............................

Even een vraagje welke subs stonden er nou : SB218 of LAB ???

Als er LABS zijn stukgedraaid snap ik niet dat ze worden gereconed ( Speaker heeft toch geen spreekspoel ??? wordt toch door een servomoter aangedreven ? kan het ook verkeerd hebben ( of het moeten zelfbouwkasten geweest zijn ) maar dan nog laat je deze speaker niet reconen nwe speaker kost iets van 150 euro. 

Maar goed fijn dat er gereconed is ( kunnen we die maar de schuld geven )

Denk eerder dat de fout bij hun zelf ligt ( anders waren de originele speakers ook niet kapot gespeeld ) 

MSS versterkers of processors ???

Denk eerder de geluidsman !!

Systeem is geheel processor gestuurd en bij normaal gebruik kan het bijna niet kapot gaan.

of wat eerder werd gezegd NIET gaan bezuinigen op zo'n project en gewoon meer neerzetten dan nodig is !

----------


## ronny

het is zeer simpel: alles kan kapot, tis maar hoe ver dat je het drijft he! Dat er ook nog maar gelooft wordt dat een systeem onfeilbaar kan zijn, dat snap ik dan weer niet. Tis toch duidelijk dat we nog altijd met techniek werken en techniek kan altijd stuk gaan.

Dat die 16 subs in 1 keer stuk zijn gegaan is toch wel zeer raar. Dat recones misschien eerder stuk gaan als een originele woofer, dat kan, maar dat weet ik niet zeker. Dan denk ik eerder aan foutje in de processor/versterking.

maar we zullen het nog wel horen zeker. Zoiets blijft toch niet lang geheim in deze wereld. De kunst is wel om de roddels van de waarheid te kunnen onderscheiden :Confused:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## Iko

er lagen van die LAB horn's. Ik begreep dat deze vorige week door (waarschijnlijk toch wat te hard etc) stuk zijn gegaan. Gereconed en iets van 24 uur hebben gedroogt. Dit was kennerlijk te kort.. Ze zijn ook niet allemaal in 1 keer stuk gegaan, maar binnen een uur ofzo. 

Technicus kon er niks aan doen, amps en processors waren goed (onze subs bleven wel heel namelijk..). 

Hoop geschreeuw hier weer om niks.. Zal toch ook wel iets met tijdsdruk te maken hebben gehad dat ze niet lang genoeg gedroogt hebben.

----------


## Banned

denk toch wel dat een technicus daar iets aan kan doen.

ik bedoel de subs zijn niet in een keer stuk gegaan maar in een uur. 

Een technicus moet in mijn  ogen echt wel horen dat er iets uitvalt.

De druk moet zowieso weggevallen zijn als er zoveel subs kapot gaan.

Hoeveel LABS stonder er te spelen ??
 en waren het de originele of de zelfbouw kasten met de LAB12 erin ?

----------


## Iko

Ja wat moet je dan als technicus? Als je merkt dat je sub weg zakt.. Zachter zetten? Je gaat het pas echt merken als het al te laat is

----------


## Banned

ik zou toch ff checken wat er mis zou kunnen zijn ................

NIET gewoon doorgaan en later GEEN SUB meer hebben.

Kijk er kan altijd iets stuk gaan maar 16 binnen een uur ?????

DAT vindt ik gewoon vreemd !

----------


## sis

En wat nog vreemder is dat er in ieder sub die hier genoemd zijn 2 speakers zitten ( of heb ik het mis ? )
dan zijn dit samen 32 luidsprekers die naar de kl*ten zijn gegaan  :EEK!:  

Ik heb een sterk vermoeden dat het hier om een wereldrecord gaat !!!
was er een deurwaarder aanwezig ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Hoe blaas ik 32 speakers naar de maan in één uur ?

*Guinness* World Records

effe zoeken misschien  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Pulse

En hoeveel stond er dit keer achter een lab sub van 800w 3ohm?
Er zijn er namelijk altijd die denken dat voor hen de natuurwetten niet gelden, zeker als je speaker al verzwakt is door een nog niet goed gedroogde recone.

Trouwens ook logisch dat als er eentje uitgaat de andere die op hetzelfde versterkerkanaal hangen snel volgen. Deze krijgen elk weer meer vermogen omdat de totale impedantie stijgt en de versterker dan in verhouding per speaker meer gaat leveren. 
Ook zitten ze in de lab per 2 in een zelfde kamer en zal de speaker die nog heel blijft dat ook niet zo leuk vinden dat de parameters van de kast veranderen in combinatie met nog meer vermogen te moeten verwerken...

Resultaat; als er iets misgaat gaat het meestal grondig mis...
(niet alleen bij labs)

----------


## TPL

Het gaat om de lab12 subkasten, idd gebouwt na ontwerp van de zelfbouw lab12 (geladen met eminence lab12 woofer) Kasten komen uit een fabriek.  Deze kasten zijn 4ohm (2x 8ohm inside) 

Er word een LA48 amp achter gezet (1 op 1) die geeft 2300W op 4 Ohm

Speakers hebben een te korte droogtijd gehad, waardoor alles eigenlijk in een tijd van anderhalf uur los kappot is gegaan (niet in de zin van verbrande coils) Subs klonken niet meer en de druk was ver weg. Gelukkig heeft het V-dosc een gedeelte van het sub laag overkunnen nemen. 

En volgens mij zijn 2 8ohm woofers samen in een kast nog altijd 4 ohm (in theorie) dat is ook een natuurwet. (als je gaat meten kom je rond de 3.6/3.5)

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Als je wat rondleest op het Live Audio Board dan zul je zien dat er meerdere gevallen bekend zijn waarin de LAB12 drivers de geest hebben gegeven. Mijns inziens ligt dit aan de toch wel krap bemeten spreekspoel van slechts 63mm diameter. De meeste subs in deze klasse hebben een spoel van 100mm of groter. Een grotere spoel betekent meestal een betere powerhandling.

16 LAB-hoorns is overigens fors basgeweld. Je zou verwachten dat de subs het 'rustig' aan kunnen doen als ze met zulke aantallen gestacked zijn. LAB hoorns zouden per definitie zelfbouw moeten zijn aangezien het niet is toegestaan voor een bedrijf om deze in serieproductie te vervaardigen. 

LAB-horns zijn overigens behoorlijk gevoelig voor een slechte constructie. Op de submeeting een tijd terug werden 2 LAB-hoorns qua SPL volledig weggespeeld door 4 Punisher hoorns (beide dus 4x12" driver, kastvolume van de LABs net wat groter) maar hier was sprake van luchtlekken in de achterkamer van de LAB's heb ik mijn laten vertellen. 

Als ik Mephisto was, zou ik me eens goed inlezen in de LAB-sub en de Servodrive subs. Dit zijn namelijk zeer verschillende kasten. De LAB-hoorns zijn voorzien van 2 normale 12" drivers. De Servodrive hoorns hebben een servomotor die 2x15" konussen aanstuurt. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Pulse

> Het gaat om de lab12 subkasten, idd gebouwt na ontwerp van de zelfbouw lab12 (geladen met eminence lab12 woofer) Kasten komen uit een fabriek.  Deze kasten zijn 4ohm (2x 8ohm inside) 
> 
> Er word een LA48 amp achter gezet (1 op 1) die geeft 2300W op 4 Ohm
> 
> Speakers hebben een te korte droogtijd gehad, waardoor alles eigenlijk in een tijd van anderhalf uur los kappot is gegaan (niet in de zin van verbrande coils) Subs klonken niet meer en de druk was ver weg. Gelukkig heeft het V-dosc een gedeelte van het sub laag overkunnen nemen. 
> 
> En volgens mij zijn 2 8ohm woofers samen in een kast nog altijd 4 ohm (in theorie) dat is ook een natuurwet. (als je gaat meten kom je rond de 3.6/3.5)



Zoek eerst maar eens op de site van Eminence wat de nominale impedantie van een lab12 is,... (6ohm)
Tenzij de hoornbelasting deze in de praktijk wat verhoogt is 6+6ohm parallel nog altijd 3ohm :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

2300watt op 4ohm (als we al veronderstellen dat de kasten gezamelijk 4ohm zijn en geen 3ohm) is wel heel fors. Dat is 2.9 keer de rms waarde van zo'n speaker...
Zijn de kasten 3ohm zit je dus al boven 3* de rms waarde van zo'n lab12 te werken.
Als je dan het zaakje open gooit verbaast het me niet dat er niet veel moet misgaan eerdat je stukken hebt met zo'n set.

----------


## Contour

Volledig met Dieter eens,

Bijna 3x het RMS vermogen is wel aan de heel ruime kant! Ik heb wel gelezen dat er mensen zijn die gerust 2000W op een LAB-hoorn zetten, maar dit zijn dan wel mensen die nauwgezet de limiters in de gaten houden. Nu weet ik niet hoe het bij Q-Dance is gegaan maar 3x het RMS vermogen in de clip op een LAB-hoorn klinkt als een recept wat kan leiden tot het resultaat: 16 kapotte subs. Zeker als de lijm nauwelijks droog is lijkt het me niet wijselijk zoveel vermogen in zo'n sub te stoppen. 

MVG Contour

----------


## TPL

Bij ons wordt natuurlijk ook goed naar de limiet gekeken (weet niet presies hoe het afgesteld staat op de xta) maar clippen zal het zeker niet (xta nooit in het rood laten schieten).

----------


## CyberNBD

Die LA 48's stonden overigens ook lang niet voluit te pompen op die LABsubs. Toen onze subs (XS218's en Turbo TSW-721's) eraan gingen hebben we de limiters en gains op de XTA's flink omhoog moeten draaien om die LA48's een beetje aan het werk te krijgen...

----------


## Contour

Waarom hebben jullie eigenlijk voor die LAB-hoorns gekozen, een kosteneffectieve oplossing?

MVG Contour

----------


## Banned

ondanks alles vindt ik toch SLECHT van het geluidsbedrijf dat het nu 2X gebeurt is !!! ( en dat in een zeer korte tijd )

Men praat dus over 16 kasten ipv 16 speakers ......................

Dat is nog veeeellll erger ! 

Echt een schande dat een PRO bedrijf dit kan laten gebeuren.

( we kunnen allemaal fouten maken hoor ) maar het moest niet mogen.

Heb ook wel eens stukken gespeeld dat hoor je mij niet zeggen maar zo erg als dit , nee ! 

ik vindt het gewoon flauwekul dat ze de fout bij het reconen gooien ............

Het reconen is de oorzaak ( te weinig grdroogt ) de fout is dus TE HARD gespeelt terwijl men wist dat er TE WEINIG droogtijd geweest is. Ook is het vermogen op de labs te veel !!!

Woofer is 400W RMS X 2 Kast is dus 800W RMS.
Dan zou ik er RMS 1200W op 4 ohm achter zetten. Met een MAX van 1800W 4ohm ! 

Maar goed dat is mijn idee erover. De LAB 12 kan best veel hebben maar geen 3X zijn vermogen ! 

OK je hebt een droogtijd maar bij beter inzien weet de gebruiker ook dat hij dan extra voorzichtig moet zijn bij gebruik als er te weinig droogtijd is benut.

----------


## sis

Toch moeten we toegeven dat dit een geweldige prestatie is . :Big Grin:  
Alsjeblief zeg , hoe is dat toch mogelijk , 16 subs opblazen en dan meteen op de achtergrond wetende dat dit waarschijnlijk de vorige keer ook gebeurt is, anders ga je toch niet reconen , of doen ze dat voor het plezier , denk het niet  
sis

----------


## CyberNBD

> ondanks alles vindt ik toch SLECHT van het geluidsbedrijf dat het nu 2X gebeurt is !!! ( en dat in een zeer korte tijd )
> 
> Men praat dus over 16 kasten ipv 16 speakers ......................
> 
> Dat is nog veeeellll erger ! 
> 
> Echt een schande dat een PRO bedrijf dit kan laten gebeuren.
> 
> ( we kunnen allemaal fouten maken hoor ) maar het moest niet mogen.
> ...



Je kan het slecht vinden zoveel als je wil, maar heb je zelf ook wel eens dergelijke klussen gedraaid? Er wordt hier eerder in het topic ook vermeld dat 3 speakers ofzo nog wel moet kunnnen. Nou ik zal je meer vertellen, bij zo een producties/aantallen MERK je amper als er 3 willekeurige subjes stuk zijn, tot je als alles terug is gaat testen. Op zo'n feest merk je het pas als het (bijna) te laat is. Juist om die reden dat als het foutgaat er een aantal stuk gaan en het daarbij blijft, of het ook gelijk goed foutgaat, dus alles stuk. Dat overigens voor wat betreft de eerste keer dat deze stuk zijn gegaan.

Wat betreft het recone verhaal (afgelopen Q-dance dus) lijkt het mij simpel: er heeft iemand de keuze gemaakt om het risico te lopen en niet in te huren, dat kan uit kostenoverweging zijn gegaan, of misschien wel uit tijdsgebrek, of geen andere subs beschikbaar?? Lijkt me dat hierop ook maar 1 iemand een antwoord kan geven en das degene die die beslissing heeft genomen, of erbij was toen ie genomen werd.
Feit is dat natuurlijk op voorhand te bedenken was dat dit haast niet goed kon gaan (fout lag lijkt mij ook niet in het opnieuw opblazen van de subs maar het loskomen van de lijm, en dan misschien niet eens door de droogtijd maar vooral door al het gerommel (terugschreoven, laden, transport, lossen etc) IN de droogtijd.. Als er dan ook maar een klein stukje loskomt kan je het shaken... Maar dus nogmaals, wellicht zat hier wel een gegronde reden achter dat t niet anders kon, en dan heb je de keuze tussen of geen subs leveren en subs leveren, maar met risico..
Het verhaal van afgelopen weekend had dus NIKS te maken met WEER opnieuw opblazen van die subs, maar door een fout (in dit geval tijdsgebrek en tekorte droogtijd) met het reconen!!!

Eigenlijk aan zowat iedereen in dit topic: ga niet een bedrijf zwart maken als je het fijne er niet van weet, en NOG minder als je zelf amper tot geen van degelijke producties uitvoert. Dit soort verhalen gebeuren vaker dan je denkt, alleen moet het niet per-se aan het licht komen door bijvoorbeeld een forum als dit. Als je zelf degelijke producties (meerdere per week) doet weet je echt wel hoe het klappen van de zweep in mekaar zit en ga je dit soort (onzin) reacties niet posten...

En tot slot: als ik een LA48 achter een sub zet wil het dan ook zeggen dat ik die LA-48 in de clip moet draaien? NEE Er bestaat zoiets als gain en limiting op een processor.  Op het hoog van de V-doscen staat ook een LA-48 en dat blijft toch ook heel? Zoals ik al eerder postte.. wij hebben aadig aan de gains en limiters van het laag moeten draaien om wat uit die LA-48's te krijgen voor onze subs.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ach wat een gezeur weer van mensen die meteen hun mening klaar hebben.

Zulke dingen gebeuren. Iedereen maakt fouten, en op dat moment vind ik het eerder zaak om problemen op te lossen dan te gaan wijzen met het vingertje !

Maar schijnbaar zijn hier toch mensen die elkaar het licht niet in de ogen gunnen. 

En als je denkt dat 16 kapotte subs erg is.. Wat dacht je van mij ? Ik zat daardoor alleen op die party met die *(&^$&^$ hardcore muziek !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> Ach wat een gezeur weer van mensen die meteen hun mening klaar hebben.



Vind je dit normaal dan ???
Nou ik niet
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

typisch geval van beunhazerij dus,. 
wel een lel van een v-dosc neergooien, maar dan weer zelfbouw meuk eronder knopen. Enne, Die eminence troep heeft een standaard foutje intern. Zou er dan toch maar een gerenomeerde speaker inknopen. 
Maar zoals zo vaak : eerst de markt verzieken met troep en dan zeuren over de schade. 

Overigens : als er wel genoeg v-dosc hing kun je tot ( uit mn blote hoofd) 63 hz naar beneden, en dan nog een lekkere sound.

----------


## Pulse

Indien zoals Tom zei de processors ettelijke db's (minimum 4-5db of zo) van het max vermogen van de amps afknepen dan zeg ik niks over de versterking. Hoeveel erachter stond was eerder een vraag uit interesse omdat ik al veel verhalen heb gehoord over labsubs die eruit gespeeld werden door er echt teveel vermogen in de pompen. Vandaar dat ik hier meteen aan dacht. 
(het blijft dan natuurlijk wel de vraag waarom al deze subs de week ervoor zijn kapot gegaan...)

Ik denk dat dit een geval is van een inschattingsfout ivm het nog snel reconen maar het probleem is toch nog relatief goed opgelost geworden.
Het is niet dat het evenement volledig is platgegaan. Ik denk dat ze er een mooie les uit hebben geleerd en volgende keer de lijm zeker wat langer zullen laten drogen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

Ik weet heus wel waar ik over praat hoor. Ik vind gewoon ook al wil je als bedrijf kosten besparen doe het dan niet met het belangrijlste : GELUID hang dan wat minder aan licht ( geen hond die het merkt )

Als een klant tegen mij zegt dat hij wil besparen op het geluid en ik weet dat het het beste is OM extra laag neer te zetten ga ik niet voor de klant krap zitten met het geluid ! ZEDKER niet op zulke produktie's ! 

Ten eerste zijn het mijn spullen die er staan en IK benzelf verantwoordelijk dus neem IK het zekere voor het onzekere ! 

En met klussen zoals dit doe je als bedrijf niet moeilijk om een paar extra kasten bij te zetten.

Wil de klant niet meegaan zoekt hij maar een ander ! 

Heb zelf altijd ellende met hardcore feesten omdat het geluid altijd KUT is ! 

Gelukkig nog nooit stukken gedraaid ! 

Heb wel in een openlucht feest 4 subs( MD218 ) kapot gehad ( van de 32 )( niet door te hard draaien maar gewoon door de regen ! )

Set stond op pallets in een dal waardoor bij de hevige regenbui onder water kwam te staan dus EIGEN SCHULD ! 

Hoe dan ook alles kan kapot door eigen en/of technische fouten.

Deze fout ( ook de mijne ) had niet hoeven te gebeuren vindt ik.

Als er al eerder stukken zijn gedraaid met deze set en nu weer is het toch wel frappant vindt ik ondanks ze net zijn gereconed !

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Vind je dit normaal dan ???
> Nou ik niet
> sis



Vind ik dit normaal ? Nee, zeker niet..

Hebben movingheads wel eens errors ? Ja vaak zat.. Maar die gebruiken we toch allemaal !

Waar hebben we het dan over...? Er gaan wel eens dingen niet zoals ze zouden moeten gaan.. tsja jammer.. kan je nu met zijn allen over gaan huilen maar schieten wij niks mee op.. Stagepro schiet er niks mee op... en die mensen in de hmh zaterdag schieten er al helemaal niks mee op !

Je mening geven mag uiteraard, maar onderbouw die en geen gelul in de ruimte.

Indien je meer info over het voorval wil hebben... google ff naar Stagepro, bel ze op en ga daar ff stennis schoppen..

----------


## sis

> Vind ik dit normaal ? Nee, zeker niet
> 
> Je mening geven mag uiteraard, maar onderbouw die en geen gelul in de ruimte



Hoezo gelul in de ruimte , dit is toch duidelijk 
Hier zijn amateurs aan het werk geweest , komaan zeg 16 subs opblazen 
Effe normaal doen hé manneke 
Weet je , dit is nog nooit vertoond , dit is gewoon gesukkel in de hoogste graad 
sis

----------


## Banned

ik moet je toch ook gelijk geven SIS ! 

We maken allemaal wel eens iets kapot maar in een uur 16 SUBKASTEN kapot spelen is wel heel erg overdreven ! 

OK ze waren net gereconed .en nog niet goed gedroogd ............. DUHUH gewoon lariekoek vindt ik daarvoor waren ze dus ook al kapot gegaan ! 

Een recone is na 24uur ook wel stevig genoeg om normaal te kunnen spelen ( 48 uur is beter lijm moet goed drogen ) 

DUS diegene die geluid regelde WIST dus dat ze net waren gereconed en dus nog niet helemaal 100% waren ! 

Warom zet je ze dan in ? Dan neem je toch de voordeel van de twijfel en huur je desnoods een andere set bij in, of zie ik het verkeerd.

Dit duidt mij op dat het gewoon LOMP is geweest vasn diegene die ze heeft geplaatst omdat diegene wist hoe het er voorstond met deze kasten.

ook mal is de lijm losgelaten vindt ik het nog amateuristisch van diegene die ze heeft ingezet ! ( de fout was dus al bekend voor het gebeurde ) 

FOUT is gewoon te kort gedroogd van de recone's ! dus speakers waren NIET inzetbaar voor zwaar geschut ! 

We zullen hier allemaal van leren denk ik wel want HAASTIGE SPOED IS ZELDEN GOED ! 

WAt was de fout van de week ervoor dat de originele woofers kapot waren gegaan ?

----------


## Iko

Mensen van StagePro lezen dit ook mee en die moeten maar een mooi antwoord op dit soort post plaatsen.. Ik denk dat er nog erg veel mensen rond lopen die toch niet echt snappen hoe het werkt.. 

Daarnaast stonden ze ook nog ff met de arena vol voor Toppers, waar dan toch ook wel ietsjes wat aandacht naar gaat he.. En misschien ook wel een paar kastjes..

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Hier zijn amateurs aan het werk geweest , komaan zeg 16 subs opblazen



Haha mag ik even lachen ? Heb je eigenlijk wel enig idee waar je het over hebt manneke ??

Pas op wat je zegt sis.. zulke opmerkingen kunnen je zwaar te staan komen in de grote mensen wereld. Heel veel bedrijven lezen dit forum en weten ook wie wat zegt.. deze zullen je daar ook op afbranden op het moment dat jij hun hulp nodig hebt..

Je moet het zelf weten, ik ga me buiten deze discussie houden, ik heb mijn zegje gedaan, jullie weten mijn mening... rest zal me vrij weinig interesseren !

----------


## Banned

Er is gewoon een fout gemaakt punt uit ! 

Ik vindt het gewoon onverantwoord als men WIST van te voren dat de recones nog een dag langer hadden moeten drogen deze TOCH ingezet hebben ! 

Of het nu Stage PRo was of een amateur het commentaar blijft hetzelfde.

En het verdedigen van woord omdat het door Stage Pro is ingezet wil niet zeggen dat ook hun GEEN fouten kunnen maken ! 

Als pietje van 13 jaar dit had meegemaakt heb je ook dit kommentaar maar nu een PRO bedrijf dit meemaakt moet het worden goedgesproken met de zin dat het aan de recones lag ? Sorry hoor, StagePro wist dat ze niet goed gedroogt waren dus vindt ik het van HUN kant uit onproffessioneel dat ze toch een risico nemen op zo'n groot evenement ! 

Als ze zouden meelezen kunnen ze ook een onderbouwd commentaar geven hierover ! 

Het is gewoon een FOUT dat ondanks de recones mosten drogen deze toch zijn ingezet ! 

Dat moet ZEKER een bedrijf zoals Stage Pro WETEN dat het NIET mogelijk was om deze in te zetten .

Hoop alleen niet dat bij de volgende klus dit weer gebeurt want het zijn zeker GEEN leuke dingen om mee te maken. 

We kunnen het wel voorkomen door geen risico te nemen.

Als je als bedrijf groot of klein risico's moet nemen met zulke opdrachten vindt ik dat je niet erg verstandig bent.

Zeker bedrijven als StagePro moet hierbij kunnen nadenken ! 

Tis gewoon een FOUT en die moet gewoon erkend worden klaar uit ! 

ook PRO'S kunnen fouten maken !

----------


## FiëstaLj

Mephisto jij zet allemaal heel duidelijk punten in je posting.. maar:


_Men WIST dat de recones nog langer hadden moeten drogen, etc.._

Wie zegt dat iemand dit WIST ??? Dit wordt geroepen door verschillende forumbezoekers..

Waarom zou een bedrijf als stagepro MOETEN weten dat je zulke spullen NIET in kan zetten ? ik neem aan dat hun in de veronderstelling waren dat dit wel kon toch ??? Maar wederom.. dit is MIJN (ja inderdaad MIJN) visie op het verhaal.

_Tis gewoon een FOUT en die MOET gewoon erkend worden ??_

Hoho... beetje grootspraak toch... dit is gewoon een forum waar enkele honderden licht en geluidstechnici (en iedereen die verder wenst in te loggen) discussiert over diverse onderwerpen uit onze branche.

 (de inhoud van al deze onderwerpen is naar mijn mening vaak ook van het niveau lik me vestje, maar wederom, dit is mijn mening, die ik hierbij ventileer maar waar niemand zich dan ook maar IETS van hoeft aan te trekken)

NIEMAND hoeft hier dingen te erkennen, verantwoording af te leggen, etc..

En nu ga ik een biertje doen..

----------


## CyberNBD

> Ik weet heus wel waar ik over praat hoor. Ik vind gewoon ook al wil je als bedrijf kosten besparen doe het dan niet met het belangrijlste : GELUID hang dan wat minder aan licht ( geen hond die het merkt )
> 
> Als een klant tegen mij zegt dat hij wil besparen op het geluid en ik weet dat het het beste is OM extra laag neer te zetten ga ik niet voor de klant krap zitten met het geluid ! ZEDKER niet op zulke produktie's !



Als je wist waarover je praatte wist je ook dat stagepro daar geen licht deed.. maar (volgens mij?) Flashlight....

En verder: er kunnnen ZOveel factoren zijn die hierin meespelen, misschien waren er wel geen andere subs die voldeden meer te verkrijgen op tekorte termijn omdat de recones te laat geleverd werden? tis maar een optie? Misschien is er wel rondgebeld en verteld dat t gewoon moest kunnen, na 24u draaien met recones? en zo kunnen we nog wel ff doorgaan...

Kortom als je niet weet hoe de vork aan de steel zit.. zwijg dan, of post het op z'n minst op een normale manier. Ik (samen met nog een paar mensen hier in 't topic) weten aardig hoe het verhaal in mekaar zit omdat we er (deels) bijwaren, en proberen hier eea uit te leggen, als dat gelijk weer afgeblaft wordt door postings over prutserij, onkunde en andere onzin is het voor wat mij betreft klaar. Wij hebben ons werk gedaan: er was weer sub binnen aardig korte termijn vanaf aanvraag, dus iedereen daar was blij. Probeer ook als 2de partij uit te leggen hoe eea in mekaar zat maar blijkbaar is afzeiken het enige wat hier kan op het forum. Bij deze dus ook m'n laatste post in dit topic, groeten en tot ziens.

----------


## jakkes72

We nemen nu van allerlei dingen aan.
Ik heb nog niet(of ik heb er over heen) gelezen dat de LABs eigendom zijn van StagePro....
Wellicht heeft de opdrachtgever die wel ergens anders ingehuurd?

En vervolgens gaan wij hier met zijn wijzen naar StagePro? Dat die de spullen kapot gedraaid heeft?
Moet StagePro dan weten wat de staat van de (bij derden) ingehuurde spullen is?

----------


## TPL

Flashlight deed inderdaad Licht. 
Stagepro deed geluid (als je een beetje weet hoe de grote bedrijven van NL in elkaar zitten wist je dat stagepro helemaal geen licht doet)
De subs zijn van stagepro zelf. 

Voor de rest helemaal met cyber eens. Wij proberen het zo goed mogelijk te brengen. Er is ooit een iemand geweest die deze spreuk bedacht, de beste stuurlui staan aan wal. nu wil ik niet zeggen dat jullie nix kunnen, maar zonder info over het hoe wat en waarom...

Dus nu bedankt ik Tom en Iko voor de hulp afgelopen zaterdag avond/nacht en zal ook ik dit topic de rug toe keren (jammer). 

m.v.g

----------


## sis

> Haha mag ik even lachen ? Heb je eigenlijk wel enig idee waar je het over hebt manneke ??
> 
> Pas op wat je zegt sis.. zulke opmerkingen kunnen je zwaar te staan komen in de grote mensen wereld. !



Maar jongen toch , jij had nog pampers aan toen ik al vollop in de running was , en NEEN wij ( ik ) hebben nooit geen 16 subs opgeblazen in 1 uur  :Big Grin:  
En wat je zegt over : zulke opmerkingen kunnen mij zwaar te staan komen ! 
NEEN , ik denk het niet, want ik zit in de grote mensen wereld !!!!!!
Ik ga je iets vertellen , en steek het goed in uw koppekke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
De grote mensenwereld is rond , zo rond als een CD .
Als je goed bent, mag je meedoen en kom je in dit cirkeltje terecht  .
Ben je niet goed , tja, dan val je buiten dit cirkeltje 
Dit is bussinnes , harde bussinnes 
P.S als je ooit R . Branson tegenkomt ( de grote baas ) , doe hem de groeten van sismuziek, heb nl een productie gedaan voor hem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  
Over grote mensen gesproken   :Cool:  
groeten 
sis

----------


## koenvc

> Dit is bussinnes , harde bussinnes



deze quote zal ik maar niet laten zien aan R. branson want dit lijkt me niet echt professioneel om te staten in de grote mensenwereld

----------


## luc2366

> P.S als je ooit R . Branson tegenkomt ( de grote baas ) , doe hem de groeten van sismuziek, heb nl een productie gedaan voor hem   
> Over grote mensen gesproken  
> groeten 
> sis



Hà Sis, gij ook? :Smile:  

Ik heb 2 jaar geleden hun bedrijfsfeest gedaan in Melsbroek  :Big Grin:  

Toch nog even dit:




> ...misschien waren er wel geen andere subs die voldeden meer te verkrijgen op tekorte termijn...



strange, 's nachts na tweeën  :Cool:  zijn die ineens wel te vinden  :Confused:  
de nacht brengt raad zegt men

----------


## Iko

Men dacht dat wij geen geluid meer hadden.. Daardoor waren we in eerste instantie gebeld.

----------


## sis

> deze quote zal ik maar niet laten zien aan R. branson want dit lijkt me niet echt professioneel om te staten in de grote mensenwereld



Dit is dus Urbanus taal  :Big Grin:  
Ja Luc , ik heb een aantal jaren geleden een single gecomponeerd en geproduced voor de ***en man onder de naam VIRGIN , in Belgium was dit dus : play that beat
Groeten
sis

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Dit is dus Urbanus taal  
> Ja Luc , ik heb een aantal jaren geleden een single gecomponeerd en geproduced voor de ***en man onder de naam VIRGIN , in Belgium was dit dus : play that beat
> Groeten
> sis



Leuk voor je sis maar alle klusjes die jij hebt gedaan in al je jaren ervaring, inclusief alle feestjes voor weet ik veel wie heeft niks maar dan ook niks met kapotte subs bij q-dance te maken..

Snap je mijn punt over in de ruimte lullen nu misschien ?? (manneke ??)

----------


## beyma

Even alle gekheid op een stokje, als je de reaktie's van de eigenlijke klanten (het publiek dus) leest op Partyflock.nl ,dan is er he-le-maal niets noppes nada gemerkt van het geluid wat zou zijn weggevallen!!

Iedereen heeft een top avond gehad en het gaat de mensen toch alleen maar om de DJ die ze platen komt draaien, zouden er spontaan 3 technics SL1200 uitgevallen zijn, dán had je pas de poppen aan het dansen!! 

En nog even over de hardcore muziek, ik heb toevallig een maatje die van dat soort muziek draait.
Ik heb laatst nog een buiten feestje verstrekt voor hem,maar op het moment dat hij van jump naar hardcore ging was het voor mij niet of nauwenlijks te beoordelen of die vreemde basklanken van de muziek waren,of van me subs die in de stress schoten....
Het bleek toch één van me subs te zijn die dus kort daarna overleden was.... :Frown:  

Met andere woorden, bij die muziek kan je dus vrijwel niet merken of je subs nou stuk aan het gaan zijn........

----------


## sis

> Leuk voor je sis maar alle klusjes die jij hebt gedaan in al je jaren ervaring, inclusief alle feestjes voor weet ik veel wie heeft niks maar dan ook niks met kapotte subs bij q-dance te maken..
> 
> Snap je mijn punt over in de ruimte lullen nu misschien ?? (manneke ??)



Ik snap je helemaal , behalve " _in de ruimte lullen_ " maar goed , want tenslotte zijn er toch 16 subs gesneuveld .
Hopelijk wordt dit niet de gewoonte in Nederland   :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Banned

het is toch gebeurt ! daar kunnen we niet omheen. Er moet een rede zijn dat er in een week tijd 2X 16 subs overleden zijn ! 

Over de eerste X wordt niet gepraat wel over de laatste keer.

Ook al zouden ze met rondbellen geen extra subs van te voren geregeld kunnen krijgen vanwege drukte waarom wel met 2 a 3 telefoontjes na 2 uur in de nacht  ??

Vindt ik ook een beetje vreemd verhaal.

Natuurlijk hoor je niet als er een speaker of kast uitvalt met zulke productie's maar je merkt wel dat het laag rommeliger klinkt of minder druk geeft. 

Wat ik ook vreemd vindt dat als je als zo'n groot bedrijf niet eens een speakertje van 120 euro op voorraad hebt terwijl je 16 kasten hebt waar er ieder 2 ingaan vindt ik ook vreemd ! 

Gelukkig is alles opgelost. 

gelukkig gebeurt mij als amateur dit soort dingen niet. 

Zo zie je maar weer dat je 38X per jaar goed geluid neerzet zonder problemen en 2X in een week dezelfde stukken draait !

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp afgesloten door mod.

Klaarblijkelijk kunnen een aantal forum leden niet de nomale omgangsvomen in acht nemen en moeten ze grote woorden als "prutsers" bezigen terwijl men duidelijk zwaar onvoldoende kennis tot zich heeft genomen om ook maar een klein vermoeden van de oorzaak van het defect te vermoeden.

Als je al het vermoeden hebt, spreek dat dan ook als vermoeden uit, niet als feit.
Doe je dit voorkomen als feit dan beledig je daarmee niet alleen de uitvoerenden van dit project, maar tevens stel je jezelf op als grote amateur, gezegend met grote waffel, maar zonder de wijsheid om in te schatten dat je niet voldoende ginformeerd bent om een waarde oordeel te vellen.

Volkomen onderbelicht in dit onderwerp is de wijze waarop het manifeste probleem is getackeld en de voortvarendheid waarmee het is opgelost.

Voor de mensen die zich aangesproken voelen door bovenstaande de volgende tip: denk de volgende keer dat je een reactie plaatst na over de inhoud van je bijdrage.

slot door mod

----------

